# How many of y'all have tattoos?



## rexbobcat (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting a tattoo - just some simple line art - and I was wondering who here has some?

How many?
What are they of and why?
Which hurt the most?
Do you regret any of them?


----------



## Wizard1500 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have 6......4 dragons, 1 wizard, 1 heart.....


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 18, 2015)

I have an Eagle on my arm above the short sleeve line. I got it while in the Marines, NC. I want to get more but it's like a lot of things, never get around to it. Additionally, I have not found a place I like yet. Most people that do it around here are not really that good at it, they're scratchers.  I am real picky about that whole business. 

Here is a link to consider. I would study it prior to getting it done. 

What To Look For When Choosing Your Tattoo Studio


----------



## pjaye (Dec 18, 2015)

I have 5. Two I'm getting covered with new ones, two I had done a week and a half ago, and one is in memory of my brother done in 97. 

The owl is because I'm a wildlife photographer and have a special affinity for owls. The words, deeply personal and one I have wanted for about 5 years. Funny story, my boyfriend of 3 years recently cheated on me and I left him. People who don't know me well, seem to think the "never again" is because of him. Very few people (3 maybe) know what the tattoo really means.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorry, guess I didn't answer all your questions. 

How many? 5
What are they of and why? two hearts (getting covered), an angel, an owl and words
Which hurt the most? Without a doubt, the owl. I asked everyone I saw with an arm tattoo for a year if it hurt. They lied. Near the wrist, hurts like hell.
Do you regret any of them? Yes, but life is really too short for regrets so those will be just covered with something more meaningful.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 18, 2015)

Not on your tintype.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't have any. I have thought about it a lot but I guess I have commitment issues because I cannot decide on what artwork, I would like to have on my body forever.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 18, 2015)

symplybarb said:


> I have 5. Two I'm getting covered with new ones, two I had done a week and a half ago, and one is in memory of my brother done in 97.
> 
> The owl is because I'm a wildlife photographer and have a special affinity for owls. The words, deeply personal and one I have wanted for about 5 years. Funny story, my boyfriend of 3 years recently cheated on me and I left him. People who don't know me well, seem to think the "never again" is because of him. Very few people (3 maybe) know what the tattoo really means.



So Barb, that means you'll try anything once??? lol.  (BTW, cool ink)


----------



## pjaye (Dec 18, 2015)

ronlane said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I have 5. Two I'm getting covered with new ones, two I had done a week and a half ago, and one is in memory of my brother done in 97.
> ...



LOL Yup, once then NEVER AGAIN! And thanks, I'm pretty darn happy with them. The artist drew the owl, I sent her a picture and said it was sort of what I wanted. She came up with something entirely different and absolutely perfect. She also picked the font for the letters.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 18, 2015)

no joke, I'm getting a consultation at Zap A Tat soon to have mine removed.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 18, 2015)

Braineack said:


> no joke, I'm getting a consultation at Zap A Tat soon to have mine removed.



Tried to tell you that a guy getting a "tramp stamp" was a BAD idea.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 18, 2015)

None, ever....


----------



## otherprof (Dec 18, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > no joke, I'm getting a consultation at Zap A Tat soon to have mine removed.
> ...


Good one!  I once saw a young woman with a Chinese "tramp stamp" and I just couldn't resist. I asked her why she had "Chicken with Broccoli" tattooed on her. She really panicked until I told her I was only joking.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 18, 2015)

I'd be outta the chair as soon as I saw the needle.

I wonder if someone gets one done when they're relatively young, are they thinking about how it will look later on? I would not today want any of the hairstyles or clothing that I wore in my 20's - no clogs, no cruel shoes, no school bus yellow fish nets, no bell bottoms (well Ok maybe some flares but not in red and white stripes w/stars).


----------



## Braineack (Dec 18, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > no joke, I'm getting a consultation at Zap A Tat soon to have mine removed.
> ...



mine's worse -- it's tribal.


----------



## weepete (Dec 18, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> I'm thinking of getting a tattoo - just some simple line art - and I was wondering who here has some?
> 
> How many?
> What are they of and why?
> ...



Yup, I have 2. One is a tribal Mauri fishook design (that I designed myself) and had done when I was 21 on my left tricep, the other is a Japanese dragon I had done when I was 30 on my right arm from the top of my tricep to a couple of inches above my elbow. The Mauri fishook is pretty straightforward and represents my love of fishing which I have been doing for 20 odd years. The dragon is related martial arts which was another big part of my life that I'd been doing since I was 11. It also serves as a remider, as dragons often symbolise wisdom, a quality that I don't always posess. Plus dragons are cool.

The dragon hurt the most as it has scales and shading, so the tattoo artist that did it went over it twice and that got a bit nippy. But neither were dramatically painful.

Do I regret them? No. I spent a long time thinking of what I was going to get done and I chose stuff that means something to me.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 18, 2015)

Damn , I messed up the poll. The last option is supposed to say "I do not have any but contemplate getting one"


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Dec 18, 2015)

Dad was a WWII Navy veteran and could go shirtless from a distance you couldn't tell. Each tattoo had a cool story about the port of call where it was done. It was the legacy of his travels around the globe. I understand that but to adorn one's self with artwork simply 'cause it's trendy escapes me. So even though I am a "biker" (hate that term) I have no artwork.

I appreciate good art and have many associates who have some I love the Asian characters that may or may not mean what the owner thinks it says.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 18, 2015)

Braineack said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



You go to Jersey one time and look what happens.

Serious: I have a friend who has had one for 10 years and I once asked if he ever thought of removing it. He was puzzled like "Why would I remove it?"

I've got mad respect for him.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 18, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> I have an Eagle on my arm above the short sleeve line. I got it while in the Marines, NC. I want to get more but it's like a lot of things, never get around to it. Additionally, I have not found a place I like yet. Most people that do it around here are not really that good at it, they're scratchers.  I am real picky about that whole business.
> 
> Here is a link to consider. I would study it prior to getting it done.
> 
> What To Look For When Choosing Your Tattoo Studio



Thanks for the link and info. The divide between tattoos and the military is very interesting. People in the service either have several (generally pertaining to their service in some way) or refuse to get any.

My dad's family is mostly military but they treat tattoos like the mark of the demon. :/

I do think I've found a pretty reputable place in my area if I decide to get one. It seems legit and they have a few artists that do good black work. San Diego's Premier Tattoo Studio and Art Collective


----------



## pjaye (Dec 18, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'd be outta the chair as soon as I saw the needle.
> 
> I wonder if someone gets one done when they're relatively young, are they thinking about how it will look later on? I would not today want any of the hairstyles or clothing that I wore in my 20's - no clogs, no cruel shoes, no school bus yellow fish nets, no bell bottoms (well Ok maybe some flares but not in red and white stripes w/stars).



I did. I was 16 when I received my first two, 27 when I got my third, and 40ish when I got my last two. Someone made that comment the other day when they saw my new ones. I don't really care what other people will think of them. I like them and that's all that matters. And if they go all wrinkly, well, then so be it.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 18, 2015)

5  The first one I got was 35 years ago with my college roommates. I don't regret it at all, even though it's faded it still reminds of them. The last one I got was 3 years ago when my parents past away. I thinking of adding one of my Snowy photos into a new tat


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 18, 2015)

I have 1 small tattoo which I got 20 years ago.  It's a heart made of vines and flowers, about the size of a quarter, on my right hip.  Hurt like hell - the best description I can give is that it was like I imagine having a lit cigarette held to your skin would feel.   I don't regret getting it but I'm also glad that it's somewhere that is not for all to see.  And yes @vintagesnaps, I did think about how it would look when I got older and that did affect what and where.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 18, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I have an Eagle on my arm above the short sleeve line. I got it while in the Marines, NC. I want to get more but it's like a lot of things, never get around to it. Additionally, I have not found a place I like yet. Most people that do it around here are not really that good at it, they're scratchers.  I am real picky about that whole business.
> ...


Some of the best tattoo artists are near military bases which is a huge market for them or at least when I was in. Now you see them everywhere which concerns me. Most I have been in fail on several points in article. Good luck.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 18, 2015)

How many? 2
What are they of? A mushroom, and a pair of lips smoking a joint.
and why? Because I used to be a LOT more fun that I am in this phase of my life.
Which hurt the most? Cant remember.
Do you regret any of them? Nope! They are small and easily hidden. Life is too short to regret decisions made. Live, learn, and move on! I have considered getting more, but I am too busy spending money on other things to justify the cost.


----------



## beachrat (Dec 18, 2015)

I have 6.
2 dreamcatchers,2 phoenix',a pegasus and a traditional heart/banner(it's 35 years old so it's the real deal as far as traditional goes) with mine and my wifes name and my kids' names added as the years went by.
I got them because it just seemed like a good idea every time.
One of them is a cover up of a leopards head which looked like ****. That was the only one I regret but it's gone now.
I honestly don't think they hurt as much as just being irritating for a few hours at a time.
I offer absolutely no advice on whether to get one or not as it's a completely personal decision.

Oh,and each one reminds me of a specific time in my life, so I guess I don't regret having any of them.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 18, 2015)

Based on a rubber stamp I made.  The Inuktitut script is "Nanuq" (polar bear).
I got this at a local shop in February 2014
Only regret is I probably should have reversed the bear's direction.
No pain, no burning.  There was itching afterwards, but was told it's normal.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 18, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> 5  The first one I got was 35 years ago with my college roommates. I don't regret it at all, even though it's faded it still reminds of them. The last one I got was 3 years ago when my parents past away. I thinking of adding one of my Snowy photos into a new tat



I thought of you when I was getting my owl and wondering if you had a snowy owl tattoo. If you do it, I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 18, 2015)

snowbear said:


> No pain, no burning.  There was itching afterwards, but was told it's normal.



Mine are itching now. It's horrible. But it's better than it was.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 18, 2015)

symplybarb said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > No pain, no burning.  There was itching afterwards, but was told it's normal.
> ...


Cocoa butter helped mine some.  I carried a little Tupperware container full of it.


----------



## terri (Dec 18, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Damn , I messed up the poll. The last option is supposed to say "I do not have any but contemplate getting one"


Fixed it for you, punkin.    

None here, and only mildly tempted many moons ago - like someone else was saying, I could never decide on anything that permanent, so blew it off.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 18, 2015)

I have over 50 hours worth of tattoo work done (currently I'm taking a break for a while, but that may not last long). I have tattoos on my chest, stomach, back, arms, neck, and my left hand.

The chest hurt the most. I regret the one on my hand.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 18, 2015)

snowbear said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...



Thank you.  I'll try that.


----------



## limr (Dec 18, 2015)

I've got one on my back. Got it in grad school during my pagan phase (well, not that there isn't still a pagan hippie inside me, but these days candles are more often for nice-smelling rooms than anything else  ) It's a snake eating its tail with some runes. Not big - maybe the size of a silver dollar. I don't regret getting it, but sometimes I wish I'd gotten it in a place that I could see it without looking in a mirror. It's just above my bra strap. I wanted it in a centered, balanced position on my body but did NOT want a tramp stamp, and didn't want it on my stomach or chest, so on the back it went. It hurt for sure, but not as badly as I thought it would hurt, and there were a few sections that I honestly barely felt at all.

What I would love to do but just haven't gotten around to it yet is to modify it and turn it into a compass rose. And instead of putting the fleur de lis that usually marks North on a compass on the back, I'd put it on the inside of my left wrist - just small so my watch could hide it if I really needed to hide it, but that I could see it and be reminded of what's on my back. The hold up is saving money and finding a place that I trust will do a good job. Buzz really doesn't like the idea of tattoos at all, and I'm sure he'd rather me just leave it alone, but he also knows that if I need to do it for myself, then I'm going to do it. I feel a little bad doing something I know he doesn't like, but ultimately, I have to do this for myself. I believe in talismans and symbols and ritual, and for me, tattoos are a way to carry those talismans with me at all times to help keep me centered and grounded.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 18, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'd be outta the chair as soon as I saw the needle.
> 
> I wonder if someone gets one done when they're relatively young, are they thinking about how it will look later on? I would not today want any of the hairstyles or clothing that I wore in my 20's - no clogs, no cruel shoes, no school bus yellow fish nets, no bell bottoms (well Ok maybe some flares but not in red and white stripes w/stars).


The way I see it is that I'm going to look gross when I'm old no matter what. And each one will have memories attached to it, that way when my memory isn't so good I will be able to look at my tattoos and be reminded of times when I was young.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 18, 2015)

symplybarb said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > No pain, no burning.  There was itching afterwards, but was told it's normal.
> ...


Sometimes mine itch years after.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 19, 2015)

limr said:


> I've got one on my back. Got it in grad school during my pagan phase (well, not that there isn't still a pagan hippie inside me, but these days candles are more often for nice-smelling rooms than anything else  ) It's a snake eating its tail with some runes. Not big - maybe the size of a silver dollar. I don't regret getting it, but sometimes I wish I'd gotten it in a place that I could see it without looking in a mirror. It's just above my bra strap. I wanted it in a centered, balanced position on my body but did NOT want a tramp stamp, and didn't want it on my stomach or chest, so on the back it went. It hurt for sure, but not as badly as I thought it would hurt, and there were a few sections that I honestly barely felt at all.
> 
> What I would love to do but just haven't gotten around to it yet is to modify it and turn it into a compass rose. And instead of putting the fleur de lis that usually marks North on a compass on the back, I'd put it on the inside of my left wrist - just small so my watch could hide it if I really needed to hide it, but that I could see it and be reminded of what's on my back. The hold up is saving money and finding a place that I trust will do a good job. Buzz really doesn't like the idea of tattoos at all, and I'm sure he'd rather me just leave it alone, but he also knows that if I need to do it for myself, then I'm going to do it. I feel a little bad doing something I know he doesn't like, but ultimately, I have to do this for myself. I believe in talismans and symbols and ritual, and for me, tattoos are a way to carry those talismans with me at all times to help keep me centered and grounded.



I was thinking about one on my back since I'm a sucker for symmetry. But if I'm going to do it I would like to see it as well. Decisions. :/

Have you noticed much smudging over the years? I've seen that some tattooes (especially black ones) kind of "bleed" as they age.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 19, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> I have over 50 hours worth of tattoo work done (currently I'm taking a break for a while, but that may not last long). I have tattoos on my chest, stomach, back, arms, neck, and my left hand.
> 
> The chest hurt the most. I regret the one on my hand.



How expensive were yours generally? And what's the one on your hand (if you don't want to tell, that's fine)


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 19, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I have over 50 hours worth of tattoo work done (currently I'm taking a break for a while, but that may not last long). I have tattoos on my chest, stomach, back, arms, neck, and my left hand.
> ...


The majority of mine were done in trade for photography services with the artists in a local shop. 

I have the eye of Horus on my hand.


----------



## limr (Dec 19, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one on my back. Got it in grad school during my pagan phase (well, not that there isn't still a pagan hippie inside me, but these days candles are more often for nice-smelling rooms than anything else  ) It's a snake eating its tail with some runes. Not big - maybe the size of a silver dollar. I don't regret getting it, but sometimes I wish I'd gotten it in a place that I could see it without looking in a mirror. It's just above my bra strap. I wanted it in a centered, balanced position on my body but did NOT want a tramp stamp, and didn't want it on my stomach or chest, so on the back it went. It hurt for sure, but not as badly as I thought it would hurt, and there were a few sections that I honestly barely felt at all.
> ...



A little bit around the edges, but it's been 20 years and I don't remember how smooth it was in the first place (one reason I'm being super picky about who does the redesign.)


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 20, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> I'm thinking of getting a tattoo - just some simple line art - and I was wondering who here has some?
> 
> Forums >  Cafe TPF > Off Topic Chat >
> *How many of y'all have tattoos? *



hmmm.  Well I sailed a yawl a few times,and have been around several....but none had a tattoo.  Unless a fancy painted name on the stern counts.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 20, 2015)

limr said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Yeah, the one I'm considering is super simple (comparatively speaking), so if I'm going to have it done I want it to be impeccable. I always wonder how those tattoos that have pointillism and such hold up since I'd imagine all those small dots would eventually bleed together.

I know some people who went the cheap "My cousin can do it in his garage" route and the results speak for themselves lol.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 20, 2015)

You mean like, 'yeah I have a nice camera and can do your wedding..'


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't have any, but I'll definitely be getting one in the next six months or so, as a memory to my father. I'm either going to get "7-5" on my left shoulder and "2-15" on my right. His birthday is July 5 and he passed away on February 15. Well, I guess that's two tattoos. 

I'll either get those or the face of a tiger. Dad was a fan of them since his Esso days (their slogan was "Put a tiger in your tank"), and he had this drawing of one hanging in his living room. I'm considering it for my right shoulder:


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 22, 2015)

I have none and never desired to get any.  I have one ear pierced because my daughter said she thought it would be cool for her 6th grade Father-Daughter dance (daddy's girl).
Prior to that, I thought my mom would kill me if ever...........

Daughter is now 22, but if she ever suggested me getting ink - I would think about it.


----------



## runnah (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm too poor to afford a good one and too picky to be happy with one for longer than a week.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 22, 2015)

The itching years later would be another deal breaker for me. Ew! ouch! lol Not with allergies/sensitive skin, I used to have trouble with bandaids! til they came out with hypoallergenic ones.


----------



## Vornstar (Dec 22, 2015)

Seven. Mostly on my legs. A biggun of a crow (kind of abstract) on my back. The ones around my ankles hurt the most. Don't regret having them. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 22, 2015)

I have three. a dragon with flames around it upper left arm, a parrot with lily flowers around it upper right arm and a demon on my left forearm.Was not painful but irritating,burning.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 22, 2015)

4 total although part of one was separate so maybe 5? id say 4 since its part of that one


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 24, 2015)

I do have three but they may not count as they are black dots that were used for aiming the radiation machine to zap the cancer.............


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 24, 2015)

It's interesting to see that the number of people who have several tattoos equals the number of those who have none and don't plan to get any. I'm also seeing more and more people with visible tattoos in professional atmospheres. I'm glad to see that tattoos are becoming less of something that people get judged for (with no other good reasoning) and are now becoming very common and acceptable.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 25, 2015)

runnah said:


> I'm too poor to afford a good one and too picky to be happy with one for longer than a week.


I had that same problem, but once I finally got the first one, I knew I would be getting more. And I did. I've got a few now, but they are all concealable under a t-shirt. I'm really overdue for a new one, but I'm just sure where I would put it. Not much t-shirt covered arm space left, not sure I would dig a back tat much since I couldn't see it, and I have way too much hair for a leg or chest tattoo.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 27, 2015)

I thought about getting one of a lens aperture or vintage camera on my forearm. But I can't sit still long enough, hate needles and it's too dang expensive. So I don't have any.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 27, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm too poor to afford a good one and too picky to be happy with one for longer than a week.
> ...



Only one choice then.


----------



## John_Olexa (Dec 27, 2015)

I have 45
All Animals
The ones on my neck hurt the most with the one in the center ( adams apple) was the worst of all of them.
No regrets at all.


----------



## Denon (Feb 12, 2016)

Totally missed this thread.

I love tattoos! I got 75 hours of work done and another session coming up in 2 weeks. Then I will take a little(six months or so...  )

No regrets at all! I'm fairly certain that I will end up with a bodysuit some day.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 12, 2016)

Do stick on tattoo's from a Cracker Jacks box count????


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 12, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> I have 5. Two I'm getting covered with new ones, two I had done a week and a half ago, and one is in memory of my brother done in 97.
> 
> The owl is because I'm a wildlife photographer and have a special affinity for owls. The words, deeply personal and one I have wanted for about 5 years. Funny story, my boyfriend of 3 years recently cheated on me and I left him. People who don't know me well, seem to think the "never again" is because of him. Very few people (3 maybe) know what the tattoo really means.



Genesis 9:11?


----------



## Taveuni (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't have any tattoos, I haven't had the urge at all in 53 years.
I haven't completely written off the idea of getting one in my life. Maybe I'll think it's a cool thing to do to my papery old skin when I'm eighty.
I don't mind a good tattoo but they just seem so extremely rare.
What's unbelievably common is a plethora of dumb ugly people with bad skin and ugly and fast deteriorating bodies with extraordinarily ugly tattoos which scream " I'm fat and dumb and ugly, and I have tattoos which ram home the message".

That's all.


----------



## Denon (Feb 13, 2016)

Taveuni said:


> I don't have any tattoos, I haven't had the urge at all in 53 years.
> I haven't completely written off the idea of getting one in my life. Maybe I'll think it's a cool thing to do to my papery old skin when I'm eighty.
> I don't mind a good tattoo but they just seem so extremely rare.
> What's unbelievably common is a plethora of dumb ugly people with bad skin and ugly and fast deteriorating bodies with extraordinarily ugly tattoos which scream " I'm fat and dumb and ugly, and I have tattoos which ram home the message".
> ...



My dad got his first tattoo at the age of 54, it's not to late yet 

But yes, tattoos is not for all.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 13, 2016)

I have two half sleeves, which one is still a work in progress. I just hadn't been in the mood to go for the last session.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 13, 2016)

bogeyguy said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I have 5. Two I'm getting covered with new ones, two I had done a week band a half ago, and one is in memory of my brother done in 97.
> ...



No. It has to do with mental health and suicide.


----------

